# It's almost here



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I have been trying to keep calm but

It's almost here and I'm getting exited
So lets here it. What are your plans for the opener. I don't mean location but all the other things that make sat a great day

Mine are 
Friday night duck opener party. This has been a tradition at my house for years. Also this year were taking a grill on one of the boats to make some dogs and other grub.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Plenty of hunter orange and a flak jacket


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

This year I will be missing the opener to prepare for my deer hunt. I have 11 days off work and am hoping I can get a buck with time left to go out a couple time before I go back to work.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Hoopermat said:


> I
> Friday night duck opener party. This has been a tradition at my house for years. Also this year were taking a grill on one of the boats to make some dogs and other grub.


 So what you are saying is you won't get any sleep Friday night huh?:mrgreen:


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> So what you are saying is you won't get any sleep Friday night huh?:mrgreen:


Yep I haven't slept a night before the opener in a long time.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

My plan for the opener... work all freaking day:-x


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I'll tell ya what i'm going to do....My wife and I have Friday off work, so i'm going to sleep in, make sausage and waffles, then i'm going out scouting the rest of the day, then saturday I'm going to wake up way too early and thats all I got so far.. we'll se how scouting goes


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I have taken vacation time from work so I don't have to go back until Wednesday. Same as Nate, sleep in tomorrow morning, check out a few spots. Then head out with my 14 year old son WAY before first light. I take a stove and fry some eggs, sausage, and make breakfast burritos. Then I'll take my wife out opening evening for a hunting date.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Robert you got to stop by Friday night


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

utahbigbull said:


> I have taken vacation time from work so I don't have to go back until Wednesday. Same as Nate, sleep in tomorrow morning, check out a few spots. Then head out with my 14 year old son WAY before first light. I take a stove and fry some eggs, sausage, and make breakfast burritos. Then I'll take my wife out opening evening for a hunting date.


I think I'm going out to do a little scouting. Call me maybe we can get together.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Skipping Friday class, prepping everything, and heading out for the marsh at 1:30 am.... Can't wait!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I'll be doing homework until some time around 11PM-1AM, waking up at 3AM, hiking out of the parking lot about 1.5 hours later, and trying not to hate humanity/fellow hunters as the day progresses. I'll hunt until noon, then head back to the car, hopefully with a bag full of cinnamon teal and a few empty shells. A goose or two wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

johnnycake said:


> Skipping Friday class, prepping everything, and heading out for the marsh at 1:30 am.... Can't wait!


1:30 what!!!!:shock:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Think I will sleep in Saturday morning until around 8:00 then head over to virg's for one of their incredible breakfast burritos and coffee. I will hit the marsh in the afternoon when the circus leaves with the zoo. I figure a guy can only shoot 7 ducks a day, and it doesn't matter if it's at 7:00 in the morning or 7:00 in the evening. 7 ducks is 7 ducks!:mrgreen:


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Hoopermat said:


> I think I'm going out to do a little scouting. Call me maybe we can get together.


Sounds good hoss. I've got some yard work to do from being gone on the deer hunt, then this afternoon, I'll call ya and see what you're up to.

You going scouting for ducks? Or a white Yukon Denali??


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

I will be hanging out in the parking lot at 7:30 till noon. Waiting to check and see what kind of birds you harvest and how many. Then a after that take the pup for a romp in the swamp.

Spry


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I loaded my gear except for my shotguns into the "tank" on Tuesday....Anxious...heck no....crazy --- absolutely. Going in about an hour to fill it up with gas, check the tires, oil etc. Have had the clothes and guns laid out since Tuesday too. Oh yeah, I have a countdown clock running on my iPhone....it's now 22 hours, 12 minutes and 53 seconds till boom boom boom time starts


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm going to sleep in.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Well, I woke up at 4:30 this morning too excited to sleep any more. and now I'm useless with excitement at work....I think I'll just go triple check my decoys...


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

utahbigbull said:


> Sounds good hoss. I've got some yard work to do from being gone on the deer hunt, then this afternoon, I'll call ya and see what you're up to.
> 
> You going scouting for ducks? Or a white Yukon Denali??


Maybe both. The local HS kids are going to find the Yukon and welcome him to the hood with a little TP


----------



## Joh Fredersen (Sep 24, 2013)

I've got a spot for tomorrow, so I spent this morning in a nearby area "warming up".
Just, you know, getting ready for the real thing here at home.
No blaze orange for miles, and never heard another shot....


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

15 hours 16 minutes 43 seconds


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Hoopermat said:


> Maybe both. The local HS kids are going to find the Yukon and welcome him to the hood with a little TP


Have them get some pics so I can see!! That would be hilarious. I bet that old man would be STEAMING!! Make sure they use some shaving cream on that pretty paint job too!!:rotfl:


----------

